# Want to buy a Dell Laptop,Should I buy Online or go to a store



## sanudigit (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi
I have been window shopping laptops for the last week , and finally decided on Dell. Inspirion. Now I go to the stores and query the prices. Coming back home when I see the website ( Dell.co.in) I see the prices much cheaper. For ex. Dell Inspirion 15R with Core i3-380m  / 2GB Ram 320 GB HDD with Belkin backpack cost 33.3 K ( All incl.) But store prices vary between 35.5 to 36 K. This is weird , well stores are giving aawy sime dummy gifts like Keyboard / Mosue / Headphone ( Off couuse the cheap ones) .I am in Kolkata , what is the deal. Any body has purchased Dell laptop online ?  please give your feedback .
Thanks 
sanu


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 18, 2011)

Order it online. Dell store is really good, usually your laptop will be delivered within 5-7 days.

And dell provides worldwide warranty.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2011)

Purchase from dell website even i bought mine from there and have got many for my frnds from there.
it safe and the best thing is that you will get the original/genuine parts,if we buy from dealer than the company even dont take the guarantee that the dealers provide everything genuine


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 19, 2011)

You can also check out at stores like Chroma .


----------

